# new TT



## engies (Mar 25, 2009)

hi everyone, Just ordered my new TT 2.0 TDI Quattro,condor grey metallic,having to wait until mid-may for delievery,enjoyed browsing through all those coloured photos they were brill,thanks:


----------



## mp71 (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome

Tell more about you :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome join the TTOC to keep you going untill May www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

